# which on CG EZ-CREME OR CG WET MIRROR FINISH ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hallo all members

Which one is better CG EZ-CREME OR CG WET MIRROR FINISH ?
and what is the most papoular products
in CG product ?






Thanks


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Both are good products, however IMO they are both used for different purposes. EZ creme glaze is purely that (a glaze) and requires topping with a sealant or wax. Wet mirror finish on the other hand does exactly what it says on the tin ie. leaves a lovely wet finish. Unfortunately it's not the most durable of products and so it's better used for the likes of the show scene where your looking for the best finish for a day or two. Of the two EZ is my favourite as it has a beautiful smell :lol:lol. Jetseal 109 is the best sealant I have found for durability on wheels so far. HTH


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Both are good products, however IMO they are both used for different purposes. EZ creme glaze is purely that (a glaze) and requires topping with a sealant or wax. Wet mirror finish on the other hand does exactly what it says on the tin ie. leaves a lovely wet finish. Unfortunately it's not the most durable on products and so it's better used for the likes of the show scene where your looking for the best finish for a day or two. Of the two EZ is my favourite as it has a beautiful smell :lol:lol. Jetseal 109 is the best sealant I have found for durability on wheels so far. HTH


beacuse i would apply coat of carnuba wax such as swissvax BOS ,p21s .,zyrnol iwill go to use CG EZ creme .

CG wet mirror finsh look like one-step clean and shine ithink .


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

EZ Creme needs protection as any other glaze, so if topped with wax or sealant it would be a good combo..
Wet Mirror Finish os no cleaner but purely a sealant..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above and go for the EZ Creme - I think this is great Glaze and is very good when worked by machine - set to a medium speed on a finishing pad and the results are great :thumb:

It works well on all colours to IMO.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

EZ Creme Glaze without a doubt :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> As above and go for the EZ Creme - I think this is great Glaze and is very good when worked by machine - set to a medium speed on a finishing pad and the results are great :thumb:
> 
> It works well on all colours to IMO.


Did you EZ creme try by hand ? ihope its easy to use.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Its very easy to use by hand indeed :thumb:


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I love EZ Creme, excellent product.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Did you EZ creme try by hand ? ihope its easy to use.


I've just tries a little today and it comes on very easy.. Dries to a slight haze but not like other glazes you can't look through.. Dries fairly quick after stopped apllication so you can get on with the work.. And wipeoff is as easy as wipeon so no problems..
And the smell is also very nice too..
What I love about Chemical Guys products is the heads.. They don't really mess when you push out the product.. It doesn't run down the little hole where the head is meant to be hidden when done.. Very precise and easy application in the size you want..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

West said:


> I've just tries a little today and it comes on very easy.. Dries to a slight haze but not like other glazes you can't look through.. Dries fairly quick after stopped apllication so you can get on with the work.. And wipeoff is as easy as wipeon so no problems..
> And the smell is also very nice too..
> What I love about Chemical Guys products is the heads.. They don't really mess when you push out the product.. It doesn't run down the little hole where the head is meant to be hidden when done.. Very precise and easy application in the size you want..


did you use CG EZ creme with damp foam pad maybe make work easier and dry slower.


----------



## bleached (May 3, 2007)

EZ Creme Glaze works better for metallics and WMF for solid colours like red or black, IMHO.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Did you EZ creme try by hand ? ihope its easy to use.


I tend to apply by machine using a finishing pad on a medium speed. However I have also applied by hand, and that works well to.

A great all round Glaze IMO and very easy to work with :thumb:


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

i like added wet mirror finish underneath wax found its work well under collenite










sorry bout the poor photo feel its just gives you just a lil more in the looks dept than just collenite

havent really tried it under anything else


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> did you use CG EZ creme with damp foam pad maybe make work easier and dry slower.


actually I used a totally new foam pad I just got home from [email protected] so it wasn't damp.
And to dry slower it doesn't dry slowly..
Just do a swipe test with your finger. When you run your finger over the haze and it doesn't smear underneath it is dry and ready for wipe off.
And it dries in good time and what I also like is it doesn't go as "cover"-ish in your paint.. So you can see a little through it still when dried to a haze plus no dust or anything - or at least pretty close to nothing.
About the clear haze I could think it was because it was polymer based (if I remember correct) as I have read somewhere earlier these can more see-through-type of haze..

Please correct me anyone if I'm on a wild trail here.. :wall:


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I think Wet mirror fininsh gives the absolute best shine of anyhting I have ever used.
For metallics it makes the flakes pop like nothing else. I usually put a couple of coats on with a PC ( black pad ). I prefer to apply WMF with a machine. I usually don't top it because it looks so fantastic , but when I do I found ZCS to lock it in and for Carnuba petes53 looks great.. EZcreme and DWG are both great products but WMF is awesome I just bought another gallon.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

bleached said:


> EZ Creme Glaze works better for metallics and WMF for solid colours like red or black, IMHO.


 I find the exact opposite WMF is awesome on metallics and EZ seems to be better on solid colors. I have never had anything make my paint pop like WMF.


----------



## chrisdovey (Feb 12, 2009)

i love wmf finish completly changes the coulor of the car. ez has mild abrasives, which i dont really need as i will have spent ages machine polishing the car. so i just want something to enhance the coulour which is what wmf does. i thenput a sealant and a wax on and that locks in the shine


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

EZ Creme absolutely doesn't contain abrasives Chris.


----------



## chrisdovey (Feb 12, 2009)

though it did lol havnt looked at the bottle in ages


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

Shine On said:


> EZ Creme absolutely doesn't contain abrasives Chris.


Are you sure about that?
I think so too.. Seem to remember I have read it on the tube of it..


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

From the bottle of EZ-Creme Glaze it says:
"...is a fast acting paint restorer with supra (sic) light cleaner to remove light marks and ultra-fine scratches."


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

1 question...

EZ creme glaze or black hole? 

Car is ford ****** grey


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

What is the best way to apply EZ ? Which pad and speed is recomended with DA (meg220 ) ?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

magnumsport said:


> 1 question...
> 
> EZ creme glaze or black hole?
> 
> Car is ford ****** grey


EZ Creme for me - top Glaze and works well on any colour :thumb:



Carshinefactory said:


> What is the best way to apply EZ ? Which pad and speed is recomended with DA (meg220 ) ?


Hand application is fine, but I like to apply on a G220 using a Finishing Pad (Megs for me), set to a medium speed and a few medium paced passes then buff with a MF. Working areas can be bigger thena the standard 1 ft sq you may use for polishing and I dont apply much pressure. A couple of blobs will see you good also.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

CG EZ Creme Glaze Via Kestrel DA, speed 4, on a Lake CCS Finishing pad worked very well the other day for me...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109304

:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

yetizone said:


> CG EZ Creme Glaze Via Kestrel DA, speed 4, on a Lake CCS Finishing pad worked very well the other day for me...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109304
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you yeti , you forget isaw your nice work on VW really top work
ihope you add more picture there (full shots).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

any pictures CG wet mirror finish WMF ..PLEASE ?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Both are good products, however IMO they are both used for different purposes. EZ creme glaze is purely that (a glaze) and requires topping with a sealant or wax. Wet mirror finish on the other hand does exactly what it says on the tin ie. leaves a lovely wet finish. Unfortunately it's not the most durable of products and so it's better used for the likes of the show scene where your looking for the best finish for a day or two. Of the two EZ is my favourite as it has a beautiful smell :lol:lol. Jetseal 109 is the best sealant I have found for durability on wheels so far. HTH


I've noticed that JetSeal doesn't last very long on the paint, but it outlasts other products on wheels.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

can i use wet mirror finsh over ez creame ? 
ez creame for dark or light ...ok maybe good for both colour but bring warm look or high gloss?


----------



## O frade (Mar 27, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> can i use wet mirror finsh over ez creame ?
> ez creame for dark or light ...ok maybe good for both colour but bring warm look or high gloss?


yes you can....

IMHO....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

wet mirror finish need curing befor buff off ? or wip on wipe off?


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

While we're on the topic - In people's experience how does PB's white diamond and CVHW compare to EZ cream? 

(on light metallic colours especially)

was gona start another thread but seems no point.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> wet mirror finish need curing befor buff off ? or wip on wipe off?


I would allow it to cure, do a swipe test and remove when ready :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yestrday i tried WMF and Ez-creame i find Ez-creame wetter and deeper 
also WMF wet and bring high gloss but no wetter than Ez-creame itried on plack 
phantom dodge.

idont know which one is better , im impressive Ez-creame wetter than wet mirror finish!!
im rong guys when isaid Ez-creame is wetter and only the name make WMF wet?!
i only saw high gloss not wet with WMF .


----------



## auto concierge (Nov 24, 2008)

supercharged said:


> I've noticed that JetSeal doesn't last very long on the paint, but it outlasts other products on wheels.


I get really good durability on the paint, you would think the opposite on the wheels though as that part of the car takes a beating with heat index and brake dust, however the top of the car is affected by UV rays more from the sun than the wheels on the lower part of the car.


----------

